# Social networking for RV'rs and Campers



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Applies mainly to folks who are on-line when on the road.

One of the blogs I follow is involved in this new website called Rvillage. Basically it's a way for us to connect or just check in while we're out and about on our travels. Pretty slick. I'm registered as Tom&Brenda. Right now I can see there are 2 other RV'rs at the same park we're at.

Check it out: http://www.rvillage.com. "Friend" me if you register.

Disclaimer: I have no involvement in the site other than being a registered user.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

oh dang


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Joined and friended you.

SG2


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

I just did as well


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Got it and confirmed "friends'!...and replied to your message


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

I got a heads up on this from Escapees. Friended you, Pat and Nola.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

I joined and am friending fellow 2coolers also.

Jerry & Sheila


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

